# Had the talk with my oldest son and impressed with my daughter



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

I had a talk with my oldest son was impressed with my 17 year old daughter.My oldest son turns 21 next month and we had a talk about drinking.He learned very well and listened to me about drinking responsible.One was about drinking and driving,told him not to do this at all.Basically I told him to call his dad or I to pick him up if he ever has too much to drink.Did tell him getting busted for drinking and driving is not cheap after getting busted too.Then my 17 year old daughter comes in and she comes in with a new boyfriend introducing him to me.Impressed with her and he is respectful.His name is Nate and saw my Eh! mugs.Asked if I am originally from Canada,noticed my Canadian accent and told him yes.Told me it is a cool accent telling him thank you.He knows what Eh is,my way of saying huh and this is a Canadian thing.They started dating 2 weeks ago and told her I like him,a keeper.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I was supposed to be going out for lunch today but it has been postponed. I might seasol the garden instead, weather is mild, cat is asleep on the chair outside. I do need to go and buy a 40c stamp later to post a card, the cost is now $1 for local postage it really ****s me, I only have a 60c stamp here.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MrsHolland said:


> I was supposed to be going out for lunch today but it has been postponed. I might seasol the garden instead, weather is mild, cat is asleep on the chair outside. I do need to go and buy a 40c stamp later to post a card, the cost is now $1 for local postage it really ****s me, I only have a 60c stamp here.


:smthumbup::lol:


----------

